# [Astuces] i3wm & taille des applications QT5

## El_Goretto

Bonjour,

Juste un petit retour parce que ça fait des mois que je me traînais ce problème: les applis QT ont des menus et des tailles de fonts (ou moches ou illisibles tellement petites) sous i3wm suivant l'écran utilisé (dual screen): laptop + écran 27" en 1440p.

Bref, la  solution initiale vient de reddit: ajouter export QT_AUTO_SCREEN_SCALE_FACTOR=0 dans son .profile.

Et en bonus, vu que j'étais en joie, j'ai appris que pour QT5, maintenant c'est qt5ct qu'il faut utiliser pour personnaliser le thème des applis QT5. Au passage, merci à Arch Linux pour sa documentation sur le sujet: Configuration of Qt5 apps under environments other than KDE Plasma

Voilà, bonne année aussi à vous  :Smile: 

----------

